# My cyst burst!!!



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I developed a cyst on my wrist while I was pregnant with dd. It was so huge that even strangers would ask me what it was







:

Anyway, I was sitting in a super boring meeting this afternoon thinking about when I would be able to pump and that I REALLY had to pee. When I checked my watch, it rotated over my cyst. I felt a slight burning sensation and by the time I took off my watch it was gone.







It's just a little sore now when I press on where it used to be.

I'm so happy I don't have to get it removed or anything.

What do you all think? Will it come back or am I in the clear for now?


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow!

Sounds like it was a huge relief....









I've not really heard of recurring cysts...but I'm no doctor...









Do you have a job that keeps aggravating your wrist?


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what did it. It's on my left wrist and I'm right handed. Dh thinks it's already starting to come back, but I just think it's swollen. The only thing I do that's repetitive with my right hand is type.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

I had a ganglion cyst on my wrist and mine must have burst also. I didn't realize when it happened, but on New Years Eve I looked down and realized it was gone. It hasn't come back...so hopefully you're in the clear also


----------



## frowningfrog (Aug 25, 2005)

I have one on my wrist. It keeps coming back. It will be there for weeks and then one day its gone, but it always comes back.
It grosses people out. LOL
It does cause me some wrist pain once in a while, but nothing to complain about really. If it gets bad I wear a wrist brace.

But Cool for you ! .I hope it doesnt come back for you.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

sounds like a ganglion cyst. I get them. When dd was younger I use to often pick her up with my thumbs and that's when they really flared up. My mom use to have one and was told to slam a book down on it. I was told surgery to drain them doesn't stop them from coming back.


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

my md just today told me that yes they can come back if they are not surgically removed. granted that's coming from a western medicine md, but that's what he said.
good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamanurse* 
I developed a cyst on my wrist while I was pregnant with dd. It was so huge that even strangers would ask me what it was







:

Anyway, I was sitting in a super boring meeting this afternoon thinking about when I would be able to pump and that I REALLY had to pee. When I checked my watch, it rotated over my cyst. I felt a slight burning sensation and by the time I took off my watch it was gone.







It's just a little sore now when I press on where it used to be.

I'm so happy I don't have to get it removed or anything.

What do you all think? Will it come back or am I in the clear for now?


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

No advice here. I just say the title and never thought of a burst cyst as something to celebrate. It seems it is!


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanessab23* 
my md just today told me that yes they can come back if they are not surgically removed. granted that's coming from a western medicine md, but that's what he said.
good luck!


I have a ganglion cyst on my foot. Mine bursts now and again (I've had it for years). Then, it always seems to fill again.

My md told me that surgery is no gauruntee. He actually said my best bet would be to slam a book on it - lol.


----------

